# Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?



## DaG. (28. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin gerade dabei mein Gewässerkarten auf DrDepth zu pflegen und mit den Daten die ich in der letzte Saison gesammelt habe,neue Karten anzulegen. Jetzt bin ich auf zwei Probleme gestoßen, wo ich einfach nicht weiter komme. Bevor jetzt noch mein PC oder mein Echolot darunter leiden muss, frag ich jetzt erstmal euch.

1. Frage:
Wie kann ich den rot markierten Bereich vergrößern bzw. verschieben? 

http://img20.*ih.us/i/p1020727h.jpg


2. Frage
Wenn ich die angefertigten Karten auf die SD-Karte und danach auf mein Echolot (LMS 520C) spiele, zeigt es mir nicht die korrekte Tiefe an den Tiefenlinien an, sondern (wie ich vermute) die Nummerierung der Tiefenlinien. Die tatsächliche tiefste Tiefe Beträgt 26m und auf meiner Karte im Echolot zeigt es mir an der tiefsten Stelle 7 an. Was muss ich beachten, damit es mir die richtige Tiefe anzeigt?
http://img402.*ih.us/i/p1020724j.jpg

Gruß DaG.


----------



## DaG. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Bin ich hier der einzige der Tiefenkarten mit DrDepth erstellt?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Hi,
Den rot markierten Bereich (Du meinst den Rahmen, oder) verschieben kannst Du gar nicht! Du musst gewissermaßen den Hintergrund, also die Kartengrundlage verschieben. 
Einfach Deine angelegte Karte zentrieren - hab gerad kein DrDepth zur Verfügung, aber es gibt eine Funktion mit der Du das Zentrum neu festlegen kannst.

Von Lowrance-Geräten hab ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## DaG. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Danke für deine Antwort aber genau diese Funktion suche ich schon die ganze Zeit und finde sie nicht .


----------



## Hotspot (2. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Schau mal hier http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/meine-vorgehensweise-zur-tiefenkartenerstellung-mit-drdepthr


----------



## Zoidberg (2. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

frag mal den member "fliegenfisch" direkt an. der hat ahnung von der materie. hat schon oft zu dr depth gepostet.

siehe auch:
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/meine-vorgehensweise-zur-tiefenkartenerstellung-mit-drdepth

greetz

uups, hotspot war schneller.


----------



## DaG. (3. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Die Seite von ihm kenn ich schon (super erklärt). werd ihn mal anschreiben. Danke


----------



## Fliegenfisch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Servus,

also Dein erstes Problem ist ja schon gelöst.

Dein zweites da hast Du die falschen Einstellungen für die digitale Karte. Probier da etwas an den Einstellungen denn an dehnen liegt Dein Problem.
Auch bei meinem HDS werden wenn mann nicht die richtige Einstellung hat "falsche" Tiefen angezeigt.
Probier mal folgendes indem du es auswählst also nur die zwei Punkte. Include und Mapped area selektieren.

So mehr fältt mir jetz gerade net ein .
Ich bin auch die nächste Zeit nicht zu erreichen ich muss heute ins KH zur HWS OP.

Peter


----------



## DaG. (3. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Vielen dank, für deine Antwort und gute Besserung

Gruß DaG.


----------



## zanderheli (3. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

baldige Besserung!

alles liebe
heli


----------



## DaG. (3. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Den rot markierten Bereich (Du meinst den Rahmen, oder) verschieben kannst Du gar nicht! Du musst gewissermaßen den Hintergrund, also die Kartengrundlage verschieben.
> Einfach Deine angelegte Karte zentrieren - hab gerad kein DrDepth zur Verfügung, aber es gibt eine Funktion mit der Du das Zentrum neu festlegen kannst.
> 
> Von Lowrance-Geräten hab ich leider keine Ahnung.


 
Ich hab diese Einstellung gefunden unter der Menüleiste(Tools/Edit Data/Move Data). Hier kann ich zwar die ganze Karte im roten Rahmen verschieben aber es ändern sich auch meiner Meinung nach die GPS Daten (die ich später benötige). Dies sieht man wiederum wenn man auf die Taste G (Google Earth) drückt. 
Der rote Rahmen orientiert sich immer nach dem ersten Signal der Kartenaufzeichnung. Daher sollte ich viell. das nächste mal eine Datei erzeugen die ca. von der Mitte des Sees ausgeht. Sollte der See größer sein wie der rote Rahmen muß ich halt zwei oder mehrere Karten erstellen. Eine bessere Lösung fällt mir momentan nicht ein, oder was meinst du?


----------



## DannyGeysen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*



Fliegenfisch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also Dein erstes Problem ist ja schon gelöst.
> 
> ...


 

Für HDS-geräte sollte mann 'Warp Depth Labels' ankreuzen  im 'LCM/MP Options' Fenster


----------



## DannyGeysen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*



DaG. schrieb:


> Sollte der See größer sein wie der rote Rahmen muß ich halt zwei oder mehrere Karten erstellen. Eine bessere Lösung fällt mir momentan nicht ein, oder was meinst du?


 

Die maximale Kartengrösse ist 5000x5000 Meter.

In Iso-contourlines können Sie .MP-files als Output  wählen.
Öffnen Sie dann später verschiedene .MP-files in Drdepth und Merge Mp:s to LCM.  Also bekommen Sie eine grössere Karte die Sie in einem Lowrance/Eagle verwenden können.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

servus,
Erstmal Danke für die Genesungswünsche, es geht mir schon besser. Glücklicherweise kann man hier im KH per wlan ins internet.
@ danny genau da hast du vollkommen recht mit den Einstellungen.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## DannyGeysen (4. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

@ Peter

eine schnelle Heilung und dann wieder los mit Drdepth.


----------



## DaG. (6. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

das mit dem roten Rahmen hat jetzt geklappt (genial!). Danke für die gute Erklärung. Bei meinem 2. Problem sitz ich immer noch dran. Die Einstellung 'Warp Depth Labels' in 'LCM/MP Options' hatte ich schon. Hab es auch mal mit anderen ausprobiert ging aber auch nicht. Kann es viell. sein dass ich etwas bei der Erstellung meiner 2d Karte falsch mache? Wenn ich sie erstelle gehe ich so vor ,dass ich den Rand der Karte öffne und danach die Daten aus der Datenbank hinzufüge. Anschließend gehe ich auf `Map calculation` und nun auf `Create ISO/conture Lines a LCM Map` (Datei in lcm), nach dem übertrage ich die Datei auf meine SD Karte. Muss ich nach Map calculation viell. noch was anderes machen damit es mir die Tiefen anzeigt? oder fällt euch noch was ein was ich ausprobieren kann?


----------



## DannyGeysen (6. März 2011)

*AW: Kann mir jemand bei DrDepth helfen?*

Sie nützen ein LMS 520 C ?

Dann sollte man 'Warp depth labels' nicht ankreuzen.
In Tools/Settings /Depth range auch Meter gewählt?

überprüfen Sie bitte auch das dass LMS520  richtig configuriert ist. Auch alles Meter statt Feet.

Benützen sie ein Emulator am Computer um die LCM zu testen oder das echte Gerät? Im Emulator ist es ja nicht immer richtig.


----------

